# Possible Mystery babies?



## Talfox (Feb 16, 2014)

I got my first mouse recently, I used to breed gerbils and I've had a pregnant guinea pig and to me she 'feels' pregnant if that makes sense?
I have no idea what the father looks like so this is going to be quite fun if she is pregnant. 
I plan to keep the whole litter if it's small enough, she's not very large and seems quite young.
I'll post a picture of her once she stops being a little hyper bum she's playing keep away right now and wont let me hold her. 
But she's all black except for white toes, a white tail tip, and a crescent shaped 'spot' of white on her back.
I'll keep this forum updated with pictures if she does have babies, I can usually tell by holding a animal if it's pregnant but no ones perfect!
Wish me and Lilly luck, any tips for me regarding taking care of a pregnant doe would be appreciated I know the basics but have never bred mice.

Thank you!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mice don't tend to show much in the way of pregnancy until fairly well along, then each day it becomes more an more obvious (usually), so you will not be in any doubt for long. I think less is more really on your part. Try to ensure she has plenty of food and water, perhaps with a little extra protein, and plenty of bedding to make a nice nest. Try not to handle her too much, just your usual amount. She will do the rest. Let us know if you hear little squeaks soon!


----------

